# Rocker pannel / side skirt



## Silent-blade-oni (Aug 28, 2018)

So last winter I managed to run over a decent size ice chunk that formed at the end of my drive way. It folded my rocker panel / side skirt(unsure what it is called) in for about a foot and a half. I can get pictures up tomorrow when there is light.

Any one know if some good places to find some aftermarket side skirts for a 2014 Chevy cruze 1.8(not sure that matters) base model . I do work for a ford dealership with a auto body so paint and such I can manage. 

I am however unsure if I should cut the whole side skirt / rocker panel off and replace or find some snap overs which I would just sand and paint the dmg to prevent rust and place over.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe it's a pretty standard rust repair part in the aftermarket. You might want to talk to the estimator/writer/body shop manager at work and have him look it up. 

To buy it from GM, you buy the whole side of the car from the cabin to the tailight for about $600. At least GM still makes that part, but the labor to install and paint it must be astronomical. 

I was going to suggest buying a used set of RS side skirts, but when I see that the uniside is a different part number for RS, I don't know if the RS skirts will fit on your LS. 

Forum sponsor CARid sells aftermarket skirts that would cover it up for you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would compare the cost of the skirts and the installation along with the associated painting and under skirt paint repair to the cost of just having it repaired first.


----------



## Silent-blade-oni (Aug 28, 2018)

I plan on doing most of the work my self. Only thing I may have some one else due is pop the dent (if even possible )and paint the new rocker molding. 

I conaidered just rhino lyining the moulding because I what it to be black (car is a dark jeans blue color) in that case I would just do it myself.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

A real bodyman (not me) should be able to pull that in an hour or two with a stud welder. 
Then they'd have to putty sand and paint.


----------



## Silent-blade-oni (Aug 28, 2018)

Taxman said:


> A real bodyman (not me) should be able to pull that in an hour or two with a stud welder.
> Then they'd have to putty sand and paint.


I have a dent guy at my shop that we contract so just waiting till he is back in the shop to ask on pricing. I Kind of figured out what I'm gonna do.---> plan is to have him pop the dent. In gonna sand the damaged area down and repaint with rust proofing. I'm then gonna buy a rs rocker molding take the clips off the molding and adhere it with double sided body tape. Figure that would be better then trying to drill holes for the clips like the rs has. I may also look into different rocker moldings to see what I like better and go from there. 
Only thing I'm weary about is painting the molding. I'm not trying to match my cars color instead I gonna paint it black or rhino line it (thought this might be a good idea due to the extreme road conditions were I live.


----------

